# St. Jean BMQ Febuary 22nd



## FullMetalGunner (23 Dec 2009)

Anyone else going on this date? I'm from Southern Ontario and am looking forward to it.


----------



## turbonium (29 Dec 2009)

I was waiting for someone to start a thread for feb 22nd. I am coming from Ottawa.


----------



## brendanthompson (29 Dec 2009)

Coming on Feb 22 aswell from Regina Beach SK, a town of about 3,000 lol.  Goin for the Signal Operator trade.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (29 Dec 2009)

Ill be there Feb 22nd for sig op I'm from ottawa


----------



## Lil_T (29 Dec 2009)

I'm hoping to join you guys - provided my leg is better and my Drs and physiotherapist give me the all clear.  either way - good luck on course!


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (30 Dec 2009)

well lil hope everything turns out ok and hope to see you there


----------



## Lil_T (30 Dec 2009)

hahaha you'll see me around - I have no doubt of that.


----------



## shilohshy (1 Jan 2010)

I will be there Feb 22 too... as a Sup Tech and I am from Edmonton.


----------



## FullMetalGunner (1 Jan 2010)

Yeah I hope the leg gets feeling better... I'm going through for MP. I've found lots of good tips on the forums to get ready for BMQ. I fly up on the 20th... same for you guys?


----------



## shilohshy (1 Jan 2010)

FullMetalGunner said:
			
		

> Yeah I hope the leg gets feeling better... I'm going through for MP. I've found lots of good tips on the forums to get ready for BMQ. I fly up on the 20th... same for you guys?



Yes I get sworn in on the 19th and fly out on the 20th.  There are 2 platoons for the 22nd though... do you guys know which one you are in?


----------



## turbonium (1 Jan 2010)

I swear in feb 6th. i am not sure which platoon ill be on. is it 2 english or 1 french 1 english?


----------



## Lil_T (1 Jan 2010)

They're both anglo courses. FYI. 

If I do end up on that course I'd like to get on with my old course staff - but that's a crapshoot. Hope the leg is better by then.


----------



## erik.hillis (1 Jan 2010)

Good luck troops. If you have any questions about the joint feel free to ask (PM)... I'm there now.

Could swear I heard that in the new year BMQ was going back to 10 weeks... the start/end date on the CFLRS says otherwise though. I guess you'll find out.


----------



## colt (1 Jan 2010)

i too am in CFLRS right now and i heard the rumor of a 10 week course myself but was told by staff that its not happening,we'll just have to wait and see in Jan.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (1 Jan 2010)

I don't think we are going to the 10 week because my end date is May 28th and I'm starting on the 22nd of Feb.


----------



## Lil_T (2 Jan 2010)

That's a big NO on the 10 week course rumour superfriends.  I've had the privilege of poking around in places most of you guys wouldn't get to see - while there are some changes to the course, shortening it to 10 weeks isn't one of them.  According to MITE and the CFLRS production schedule, last time I checked, the course was still 14 weeks including Preparatory week.


----------



## turbonium (2 Jan 2010)

that is good to hear. I want the full training!  :blotto:


----------



## shilohshy (2 Jan 2010)

Me too!  :nod:

I just hope I survive the entire 14 weeks LOL


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2010)

turbonium said:
			
		

> that is good to hear. I want the full training!  :blotto:



When i joined in 1993, the course was 10 weeks. I'm sure i got the "full training."

 :


----------



## turbonium (2 Jan 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> When i joined in 1993, the course was 10 weeks. I'm sure i got the "full training."
> 
> :



it was probably more intense eh? I am sure a LOT has changed on the way they teach/treat recruits. Ill see for myself


----------



## shilohshy (2 Jan 2010)

From what I hear they have extended the training to 14 weeks to now include part of SQ (BMQ-L).  Not sure how true that is but just what I have heard from a couple of my army friends.  Apparently the SQ course is now only 4 weeks long... so really your training is the same length of time just portioned off differently.


----------



## turbonium (2 Jan 2010)

shilohshy said:
			
		

> From what I hear they have extended the training to 14 weeks to now include part of SQ (BMQ-L).  Not sure how true that is but just what I have heard from a couple of my army friends.  Apparently the SQ course is now only 4 weeks long... so really your training is the same length of time just portioned off differently.



I thought it was technically 14 weeks already. 13 weeks plus week 0.


----------



## shilohshy (2 Jan 2010)

Yes you are correct Turbonium I was referring to the 10 wks comment.  I can't see them pulling back on the training to get rid of what they have already integrated into the 13-14 week course.  Sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## vanessa_srt4 (2 Jan 2010)

Hey, I'm leaving for St.Jean Feb 20 and my BMQ starts Feb 22... Anybody else flying out from Windsor on the 20th... 
Can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## shilohshy (2 Jan 2010)

vanessa_srt4 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm leaving for St.Jean Feb 20 and my BMQ starts Feb 22... Anybody else flying out from Windsor on the 20th...
> Can't wait to meet everyone.



Glad there is finally another girl!!! What are you going in for? Will see you there.


----------



## ABC (2 Jan 2010)

with myself included, that adds yet another female to the group. how did you guys get your plane tickets already? i haven't even received joining instructions yet. do they come by mail? or do you get them when you're sworn in?


----------



## shilohshy (2 Jan 2010)

ABC said:
			
		

> with myself included, that adds yet another female to the group. how did you guys get your plane tickets already? i haven't even received joining instructions yet. do they come by mail? or do you get them when you're sworn in?



I don't have my plane ticket or joining instructions yet either.  I was told by my file manager that I will receive the joining instructions by mid January and not sure when I get my plane ticket.  Perhaps they give you the plane ticket when you get sworn in?? I don't swear in until Feb 19th so would make sense.


----------



## vanessa_srt4 (2 Jan 2010)

shilohshy said:
			
		

> Glad there is finally another girl!!! What are you going in for? Will see you there.


 i'm going in as a RMS clerk. What about you? I was wanting Weapsons Tech. but they didn't have anything for me... I was bummed out but whatever...


----------



## vanessa_srt4 (2 Jan 2010)

shilohshy said:
			
		

> I don't have my plane ticket or joining instructions yet either.  I was told by my file manager that I will receive the joining instructions by mid January and not sure when I get my plane ticket.  Perhaps they give you the plane ticket when you get sworn in?? I don't swear in until Feb 19th so would make sense.


When my husband went for his in June... they gave him his ticket when he got sworn in. or the info for the airport anyways.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (2 Jan 2010)

cant wait to meet everyone there should be a fun one


----------



## turbonium (2 Jan 2010)

vanessa_srt4 said:
			
		

> i'm going in as a RMS clerk. What about you? I was wanting Weapsons Tech. but they didn't have anything for me... I was bummed out but whatever...



I thought weapons tech was in demand. my friend is a rms clerk.


----------



## FullMetalGunner (2 Jan 2010)

I live close to Hamilton so I'm guessing that I will be flying out of Toronto... Anyone else flying out of the T Dot?  I too am looking forward to the training... Im starting to get myself back into shape but this running in the cold hurts  :snowman:


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (2 Jan 2010)

i hear ya full and its no fun running when its -20 and a -40 windchill.... got to love the country with no trees to block the wind


----------



## vanessa_srt4 (2 Jan 2010)

turbonium said:
			
		

> I thought weapons tech was in demand. my friend is a rms clerk.


I know it use to be.... but i guess not anymore.... the recruiter showed me on the computer... they need zero people for that trade and like 52 rms clerk for just army.
oh well it was one of my choices so i'm not totally bummed out.
I'm excited to meet everyone... I've heard so many good and bad things about bmq... i can't wait to experience it all.


----------



## shilohshy (2 Jan 2010)

vanessa_srt4 said:
			
		

> i'm going in as a RMS clerk. What about you? I was wanting Weapsons Tech. but they didn't have anything for me... I was bummed out but whatever...



I am going in as an Army Supply Tech.  RMS Clk was actually my second choice LOL!! Just know you can always switch trades later on if the job you wants opens up and your current job isn't screaming for people.  Being you also picked a purple trade what uniform did you choose? 

Yes I think we are going to have a good time at basic! Hopefully we all end up in the same platoon being there are 2 english courses going at the same time.


----------



## turbonium (15 Feb 2010)

6 more days!!!  :warstory:


----------



## MasterInstructor (15 Feb 2010)

I got my offer about a week ago and got replaced with someone who could not make it! I am coming from Vancouver and going for NES Op! It has been very fast for me! I will be in R0316E. See you all soon!

cheers


----------

